# Expected to give a talk on spinning in September. Ideas??



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all,

My local fiber guild needed a speaker and I was asked to do one on spinning. I asked a friend to help me with supplies. We will be bringing part of an unwashed fleece, washed, combed and ready to spin, several different kinds of fiber, both an electric and a Lendrum wheels, I do have several drop spindles, but have forgotten how to use them, so won't show them. 

What and how should I begin and what else do I need to have with me. OH! there will be hand carders and a drum carder. I hope I haven't over done it.

I hope to be talking about start to finish product. But what are some things you would like to be answered or have questions about that I can incorporate into my talk. I only have an hour. Have overdone myself?

Give me you input.

TIA!!


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I am not a spinner, so this is what I would like to hear. 1. About 2 minutes on the history of your spinning experience. 2. Information on how you get the wool or cotton or other raw material ready to spin 3. A demonstration of spinning 4. Brief information on the spinning wheel, how to evaluate, how to buy, where to buy 5. Other tools needed. 6. Short q & a session

I watched a TV show called Slow Knitting which was showed a group make a sweater from shearing the sheep to sewing the finished sweater together. The spinning and the different spinning wheels were fascinating...loved watching them work! 

Good luck on your talk. I am sure it will be great, no matter the content.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

How fantastic! Good for you! And fun! It looks like you have covered the topic thoughtfully. Maybe also have copies of a one-sheet hand-out with resources for listeners to learn from, get tools from, or connect with others --? Do let us know how it goes, and post some pics too!


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

dwilhelm said:


> I am not a spinner, so this is what I would like to hear. 1. About 2 minutes on the history of your spinning experience. 2. Information on how you get the wool or cotton or other raw material ready to spin 3. A demonstration of spinning 4. Brief information on the spinning wheel, how to evaluate, how to buy, where to buy 5. Other tools needed. 6. Short q & a session
> 
> I watched a TV show called Slow Knitting which was showed a group make a sweater from shearing the sheep to sewing the finished sweater together. The spinning and the different spinning wheels were fascinating...loved watching them work!
> 
> Good luck on your talk. I am sure it will be great, no matter the content.


Wow! What she said! Only thing I might add, is to mention that yarn can, once spun, be plied for strength. Once you demonstrate, keep spinning thru the rest of your talk.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

dwilhelm said:


> I am not a spinner, so this is what I would like to hear. 1. About 2 minutes on the history of your spinning experience. 2. Information on how you get the wool or cotton or other raw material ready to spin 3. A demonstration of spinning 4. Brief information on the spinning wheel, how to evaluate, how to buy, where to buy 5. Other tools needed. 6. Short q & a session
> 
> I watched a TV show called Slow Knitting which was showed a group make a sweater from shearing the sheep to sewing the finished sweater together. The spinning and the different spinning wheels were fascinating...loved watching them work!
> 
> Good luck on your talk. I am sure it will be great, no matter the content.


Thank you for helping me outline what I was needing. My mind was just ruffled with stuff and no straight line.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

dwilhelm said:


> I am not a spinner, so this is what I would like to hear. 1. About 2 minutes on the history of your spinning experience. 2. Information on how you get the wool or cotton or other raw material ready to spin 3. A demonstration of spinning 4. Brief information on the spinning wheel, how to evaluate, how to buy, where to buy 5. Other tools needed. 6. Short q & a session
> 
> I watched a TV show called Slow Knitting which was showed a group make a sweater from shearing the sheep to sewing the finished sweater together. The spinning and the different spinning wheels were fascinating...loved watching them work!
> 
> Good luck on your talk. I am sure it will be great, no matter the content.


Wonderful reply thank you.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> How fantastic! Good for you! And fun! It looks like you have covered the topic thoughtfully. Maybe also have copies of a one-sheet hand-out with resources for listeners to learn from, get tools from, or connect with others --? Do let us know how it goes, and post some pics too!


Another good reply.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you have a good line of what you want to say. I would also tell them about the plying. Most of the knitter or crocheting people know the different #'s in yarn but do they know how to get there. Maybe have some singles ready to ply. explain clock wise for a single counter clock wise for a ply. I would bring the spindles any way. You do not have to show any one but if someone wanted to learn they know where to start. The dirty fleece to yarn idea is great. I bring one to my craft fairs with me I let them smell it always for a good laugh to see there faces. Explain how you wash the fleece. Alot of people do not know that wool can get wet and not shrink. Most of all have fun and laugh with everyone make it fun. I am sure you will do fine. So take a deep breath you can do this.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just had another though. Can you smell the wood burning.... So not all wool is the same all different breeds have different Microns. So explain how some are soft and others can be used for outer wear some only for rugs Etc.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Just had another though. Can you smell the wood burning.... So not all wool is the same all different breeds have different Microns. So explain how some are soft and others can be used for outer wear some only for rugs Etc.


What an excellent idea. Thank you.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

katrapp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My local fiber guild needed a speaker and I was asked to do one on spinning. I asked a friend to help me with supplies. We will be bringing part of an unwashed fleece, washed, combed and ready to spin, several different kinds of fiber, both an electric and a Lendrum wheels, I do have several drop spindles, but have forgotten how to use them, so won't show them.
> 
> ...


You have some great ideas here. You might be surprised on how fast that hour will go by, or how fast you will need to talk to cover everything. If you cover unwashed to washed to carded to spinning plan about 10 minutes for each, so 40 minutes. Now 10 minutes on plying and yarn size, singles, and other plies, 10 minutes for questions.

Plan and add some time within the segments for questions as you demo, they always happen even if you say questions at the end. People want to know now or they will forget.

If you present too much in a hurried manner people will not learn much or remember much and could be confused. If people get confused you will likely lose them. Go through your material, practice several times and see how much you can cover in one hour, then edit down. One thing to avoid is not getting through it all due to time, or going over allocated time. 

If you choose one topic that you want to emphasize, shorten the intro topics to just give general idea and plan the majority of time on what you really want to teach them. You could show roving to yarn, have a few sample skeins and finished knits with handspun. Get their interest, and as knitters the yarn is the right hook. If interested, they can learn everything else along the way as we all did.

Be well prepared and have a lot if fun.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

How fun! You have some good suggestions that i can't really add to. I talked to some of the students in the middle school i worked in a few years ago. A couple grade 5 classes and they were enthralled with the spinning wheels i took to the class. Many of them had grandmother's that spun (high East Indian population in the school) that they watched. It was a lot of fun. I also got to help in a couple classes with the older grades (8&9) on their crocheting module for an elective. I wish the school I'm at now had those opportunities.


----------

